# How To Disable Text Message Pop Ups And Notification Preview?



## Bstrang6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I was on BAMFSoab and there was a setting for this in the SMS settings, now back to BAMFFOREVER .09 and I cant find this setting... A password does nothing for me if she can just press power and read who the text message is from and what it says lol.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Bstrang6 said:


> if she can just press power and read who the text message is from


LOL. Doing some things you shouldn't be huh bstrange6...?


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

try gosms... free and allows you to alter or completley remove


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

darionlear said:


> try gosms... free and allows you to alter or completley remove


he it talking about sense where you get a preview of a text message.

OP i have 2 suggestions.
1. download a different messaging app and disable getting messages on the stock app. this will stop the pop up but you will be forced to use another messaging app.

2. install a new lock screen. the new widgetlocker works amazing and has a sense 3 lock screen style and works very well.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> he it talking about sense where you get a preview of a text message.
> 
> OP i have 2 suggestions.
> 1. download a different messaging app and disable getting messages on the stock app. this will stop the pop up but you will be forced to use another messaging app.
> ...


Right, that's what darionlear is talking about. Exactly what you said. Disable notifications in the stock messaging app, download Go SMS and disable previews in Go SMS. Problem solved.


----------

